# TV show recommendations for each MBTI type



## lemurs (Jun 22, 2012)

TV shows they selected as a favorite (on OkCupid) more frequently than other types. These aren't necessarily the shows liked by the highest percentage of a given type (which, for each type/gender combination, are consistently Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, The Walking Dead, House of Cards, and Arrested Development).

*ENFJ*

*Females:* Friday Night Lights, Happy Endings, Nurse Jackie, The Mindy Project, Scandal
*Males:* Penny Dreadful, The Colbert Report, Under the Dome, Entourage, Happy Endings

*ENFP*

*Females:* Sex and the City, Broad City, The Tudors, Freaks and Geeks, Lost Girl
*Males:* The Replacements, Trailer Park Boys, Samurai Champloo, Community

*ENTJ*

*Females:* Shark Tank, The West Wing, Silicon Valley, House of Cards, True Detective
*Males:* Entourage, House of Cards, The Wire, Suits, The Sopranos

*ENTP*

*Females:* NOVA, Merlin, Star Trek: TNG, Deadwood, Mad Men
*Males:* Real Time With Bill Maher, Planet Earth, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, Californication, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia

*ESFJ*

*Females:* The Voice, Project Runway, How I Met Your Mother, Friday Night Lights, Downton Abbey
*Males:* Naruto, The Blacklist, Regular Show, Glee, Boardwalk Empire

*ESFP*

*Females:* Arrested Development, Revenge, Saturday Night Live, Vampire Diaries, Curb Your Enthusiasm
*Males:* American Dad!, Arrow, Burn Notice, Workaholics, Family Guy

*ESTJ*

*Females:* The Following, West Wing, Mad Men, Glee, House of Cards
*Males:* Person of Interest, White Collar, Family Guy, The League, Boardwalk Empire

*ESTP*

*Females:* Grey's Anatomy, Law & Order: SVU, House of Cards, Archer, How I Met Your Mother
*Males:* Eastbound & Down, The League, Californication, The Walking Dead, Dexter

*INFJ*

*Females:* Lost Girl, The X-Files, Roseanne, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Dollhouse
*Males:* FLCL, Deadwood, Battlestar Galactica, Frasier, The Colbert Report

*INFP*

*Females:* The Twilight Zone, The Black Adder, Twin Peaks, The Mighty Boosh, Broad City
*Males:* Battlestar Galactica, Mystery Science Theater 3000, Deadwood, Under the Dome, Monty Python's Flying Circus

*INTJ*

*Females:* Hannibal, Elementary, The Black Adder, Orphan Black, The Twilight Zone
*Males:* Farscape, Stargate, MythBusters, Death Note, Battlestar Galactica

*INTP*

*Females:* The X-Files, Sherlock, Star Trek, Death Note, The Borgias, Hannibal
*Males:* Babylon 5, FLCL, Farscape, Cowboy Bebop, Beyond The Wormhole

*ISFJ*

*Females:* I Love Lucy, NCIS, Pushing Daisies, Hemlock Grove, The Office
*Males:* Pawn Stars, The Wonder Years, The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air, Robot Chicken, Metalocalypse

*ISFP*

*Females:* RuPaul's Drag Race, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, The Mighty Boosh, Misfits, Portlandia
*Males:* Heroes, The Simpsons, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Regular Show, Seinfeld

*ISTJ*

*Females:* Law & Order, Scandal, Parenthood, NCIS, Once Upon a Time
*Males:* 24, The Simpsons, Top Gear, Continuum, The Dresden Files

*ISTP*

*Females:* Supernatural, Hannibal, Sherlock, Bones, Orphan Black
*Males:* Archer, Key and Peele, The Boondocks, Cowboy Bebop, The Dresden Files


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

I find these results very interesting (I really enjoy Black Adder) and have been thinking of giving Twin Peaks a try. My ISTJ dad also is a huge fan of the Simpsons, NCIS (his favorite show), Stargate (what used to be his favorite show - INTJ list) and also likes Continuum. Thanks for posting this on here.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

i'm a male INTJ and the only show on your list that i like is twilight zone


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

.


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> i'm a male INTJ and the only show on your list that i like is twilight zone


I will go as far and say I am not a fan of any of those listed. 

First off, we enjoy comedy as much as the next type. Especially enjoy dry satire, Louie should be on there.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

monty python, original cast of saturday night live, star trek original series, original outer limits and lets not forget toons
ren and stimpy, beavis/butt head, samuri jack just to name a few


----------



## muslamicinfidel (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm a male INTP and i enjoy Hannibal


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

lemurs said:


> *ISTJ
> Females:* ̶L̶a̶w̶ ̶&̶ ̶O̶r̶d̶e̶r̶,̶ ̶S̶c̶a̶n̶d̶a̶l̶,̶ ̶P̶a̶r̶e̶n̶t̶h̶o̶o̶d̶, NCIS, O̶n̶c̶e̶ ̶U̶p̶o̶n̶ ̶a̶ ̶T̶i̶m̶e̶
> *Males:* 24, T̶h̶e̶ ̶S̶i̶m̶p̶s̶o̶n̶s̶, Top Gear, C̶o̶n̶t̶i̶n̶u̶u̶m̶,̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶D̶r̶e̶s̶d̶e̶n̶ ̶F̶i̶l̶e̶s̶



I **d*_*espise**_ the Simpsons (and similar). Tried Continuum and dropped it. I've never seen The Dresden Files, Scandal, Paranthood or Once upon a Time. I've never cared much for any of the Law and Order franchises. Still watching NCIS out of habit more than anything.

Despite the preposterous nature of the situations, I've always enjoyed 24, and I very much enjoy Top Gear and other similar shows.

My favorite current shows (in no particular order): The Americans, Homeland, Tyrant, Orphan Black, Mr Robot, Halt and Catch Fire, The Walking Dead, Elementary, Suits, The Last Ship, Big Bang Theory, The Blacklist, Castle, Legends, Haven

Past shows I've enjoyed: Dexter, The Sopranos, Breaking Bad, Star Trek: TNG, Sons of Anarchy, Firefly, Warehouse 13, Eureka, Stargate:SG1, Stargate Atlantis, Seinfeld, Home Improvement, Friends, Oz, Six Feet Under, Boston Legal


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

Dividing the series by gender, that seems foolish

_EDIT: I am an INTJ girl and like both Hannibal and Death Note. Also, I'm a big fan of Disney. How does that sound?_


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

OKCupid is a dating site, that much is obvious. So I'm going on a limb and assuming that a good amount of the shows feature characters the viewers with a certain type are attracted to or aspire to be. 

Let's take Death Note, for example. It's picked as a favorite for INTP females, so I'm assuming it's because they see a good part of themselves in the antagonist, L, a genius detective and ultimate INTP. INTJ males also seem to like the show, probably because they aspire to be like Light Yagami, who's another freakin' genius (and unfortunate narcissist, but that's for another day.) Overall, this show is picked the most for INTxs here not just for the characters; it's also for the constant twists and turns this psychological anime provides.

I'll summarize some of the shows that further support my statement:

ISFJ → Pushing Daisies: Ned the Pie Maker's also known as an ISFJ
ENTP → Pretty confident that both Bill Maher and Stephen Colbert are ENTPs (or at least, their public image proclaims)
ISFP → I've heard that Buffy's at least an xSFP, but I know that Mordecai from Regular Show is an ISFP
ESFJ → I almost did a spit take when I saw this, but I guess some ESFJ guys could get into Naruto. Partly because of that pink-haired girl (Sakura, I think?) who I've heard is an ESFJ. 

So, in conclusion, all I'm saying is that TV is just one media that provides what we all need at some point: escapism. We can find it in a fantasy world, an engrossing plot, or with characters we know and love.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

No Twin Peaks?


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

If we're at that, I'd recommend True Detective to most NT. I firmly believe Rust Cohle is an INTx. And whatever happened to the second season's fanbase? Are they hiding somewhere? The show is sensational.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

lolalalah said:


> If we're at that, I'd recommend True Detective to most NT. I firmly believe Rust Cohle is an INTx. And whatever happened to the second season's fanbase? Are they hiding somewhere? The show is sensational.


I had great hopes of liking it... and pushed myself to watch about 3/4 of season 1, but I just couldn't force myself any longer. I don't know anyone, of any type, that made it into season 2. I felt about the same about Ray Donavan and Boardwalk Empire as well.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

:whoa: I know a few people who are downright addicted to it. They are NT like me. 

Well, I also recommend The Blacklist. Especially for the ENTP type.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I, a female INFP, and my ENTJ dad, loved watching The Black Adder together.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

.


----------



## Sankt Muzhik (4 mo ago)

I’m surprised not all ES’s love The Office.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

lemurs said:


> *Females:* Grey's Anatomy, Law & Order: SVU, House of Cards, Archer, How I Met Your Mother
> *Males:* Eastbound & Down, The League, Californication, The Walking Dead, Dexter


I am not a huge TV person. Not usually my thing. Exception is the dead of winter. 

 *No way on these:* 

Grey's Anatomy: The show is WAY too overtly in your face politically correct. Every episode of that show is high high Fe drama centered around SJW issue. 

Law & Order SVU: I did not mind at first way back when it came out. But I mean no. I do not like to watch 8 hours of fictionalized rape stories. Wait lets throw in a few pedophiles. Eck. 

How I Met Your Mother: Eck. I mean if it is on fine. But I am not going to go outta my way to turn that on

I am adding Bridgerton to the list. Good grief they need to stop trying to white wash history wtf is this gross ass Jane Austen trash garbage. Barf

They also ruined a literary classic by white washing Anne of Green Gables. There is no way the recent Netflix versions events is literary or historically accurate. 

*Specific Shows or Types of Shows I enjoyed or enjoy, in no specific order: *

Mad Men 

The Crown 

Walking Dead (Early Seasons)

Shameless (Early Seasons)

Game of Thrones (Except the last season)

Good Girls

Ozark (F that ending)

Squid Games

All of Us Are Dead 

Historical Fiction/Biographical Period or Fiction 

Exposes on True Crime or Shitty People on Netflix or You Tube


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Sankt Muzhik said:


> I’m surprised not all ES’s love The Office.


The Office is decent to me as far as sitcoms go.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

According to this I must be a male intj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

lolalalah said:


> :whoa: I know a few people who are downright addicted to it. They are NT like me.
> 
> Well, I also recommend The Blacklist. Especially for the ENTP type.


This has been my favorite recent show. man james spader kills it in this. i loved it so much i watched boston legal after just for more of his awesomeness. i found out he has a photographic memory. which i think is why he's able to give such awesome long monolouges. he's fantastic. 

i also loved homeland so much. so good. 

fuck those enfp shows recommended for me.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

lemurs said:


> TV shows they selected as a favorite (on OkCupid) more frequently than other types. These aren't necessarily the shows liked by the highest percentage of a given type (which, for each type/gender combination, are consistently Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, The Walking Dead, House of Cards, and Arrested Development).
> 
> *ENFJ
> 
> ...


True Detective is best on this list. Then Key and Peele. Then Supernatural. Then Dexter. 

Also it's THROUGH the wormhole not beyond the wormhole and it has Morgan freeman and its the best science show around.


----------

